# Umbrella and o ring valve seals



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

My 68 400 has after market umbrella seals, am I supposed to have both the o ring on the valve stem with the umbrella seal? Mine appear not to have the o rings. I don't see how the o rings seal anything:frown3:


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I suppose the Pontiac engineers thought they did some good, or they wouldn't have used 'em. 

But, if those after market seals work good, the O-rings should not be needed. Most aftermarket SS valves do not even have a groove for the O-ring.

Here's some more info about seals.

https://butlerperformance.com/n-13487-pontiac-valve-stem-sealing.html


----------

